# age of dam being bred?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In the UK the maximum age set by the Kennel Club for the dam is under 8 years when the litter is born. I would have concerns about a first litter at 7 years, but if she has had a litter or two in the past (maximum three) there can be advantages in slightly older parents. Any health issues are likely to have made themselves apparent, and she will be a capable and experienced mother. So it would not be an automatic no-no, more a matter of whether everything else was right.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

A couple of years between breedings is reasonable and possibly kind. Since she shouldn't have been bred before two it could lay out 2, 4, 6 but in this case seven due to the pandemic. Any given attempt doesn't guarantee that a dam will actually take, and the breeder may choose to reattempt that year or wait.

I would ask, but as @fjm said as long as this isn't her first there are benefits to an older dam.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

I would move forward cautiously, but not automatically dismiss the breeder. There's a lot more to consider (including the breeders general program).

Are we talking about a standard or a mini/toy? Seven in a standard is a bit different, IMO, than a mini/toy. Older dogs tend to age faster and i would be more hesitant to see a 7 YO standard being bred than a 7 YO mini/toy. 

What makes you think there may be more litters that the breeder didn't document? That right there is more concerning than the age of the dog. Why wouldn't the breeder keep record of past litters? Why would you THINK the breeder may not have kept these records?

Does the breeder check every other box? Are the dogs health tested (OFA, CERF, etc etc)? What are the ages of the other dams? Are they involved in show, sport, etc? What is their breeding program like?

Typically, if you've got a gut feeling... go with it.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Without more information, it would be hard to say. What variety? Is this a bitch being bred for the first time, or one who's had a litter previously, and the timing just hasn't worked out for another litter until now? 

-----
From the AKC's Rules Applying to Registration and Discipline:

Chapter 3 SECTION 5. 
No dog or litter out of a dam under eight (8) months or over twelve (12) years of age at time of mating, or by a sire under seven (7) months or over twelve (12) years of age at time of mating, will be registered unless the application for registration shall be accompanied by an affidavit or evidence which shall prove the fact to the satisfaction of The American Kennel Club. 
-----

I have a friend who bred her Viszla bitch at age 7 (maybe 8?). The dog was in fantastic shape, did agility and hunted, and whelped three healthy puppies.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Agree that it is not an automatic “no“ at all. Gracie’s mom (a mini- poo) was 7, but it was going to be her last litter. Five heathy puppies, my perfect Gracie included. Gracie at three years of age is a healthy, robust dog.

I operate by the ”trust but verify” principle for most things. If you find a good breeder, trust their judgment but verify their practices align with your expectations. Word of mouth was good for Gracie’s breeder among my agility group, I met her and the dam a year ahead of time, knew the dam was in a guardian home where she was a spoiled pet when not whelping puppies, and saw the breeder had a long track record of over 40 years breeding healthy, gorgeous poodles. I’m happy with my choice and would happily repeat it, although she may not still be breeding when I’m ready for the next one.


----------

